

Ask HN: how to see Facebook.com's footer - jonchris

ASK HN: how to see facebook.com's footer which shows 'developer', 'privacy', 'help' links?&#60;p&#62;as soon as I scroll down, the news feed grows and hides the footer. I'm tired of it.&#60;p&#62;any trick?
======
cdvonstinkpot
Bottom of the rightmost page column, rightmost entry in the bottom row of
links is 'More' with a drop-down. What you're looking for is in that drop-
down.

------
adityar
in chrome, right-clickon the update area --> inspect element --> set
display:none --> left with only footer.

